# Petsmart Seattle



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

Decided to pop in there while on vacation just to see the differences in prices
and livestock. Prices pretty well on par but the livestock I was pleasantly
surprised. They carried 2 different kinds of Tropheus!!! $11.99/ea! At Petsmart!

I love the States....


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

I sometimes go to California for work, and the Petsmart I went to there seems way better than the ones here. They had more livestock and the maintenance of the tanks seemed flawless. Often when I go to a store I'll see one or two dead fish in a tank, but not there. Very clean tanks too.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeah the difference in prices on tortoises between here and there is INSANE!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Dont even get me started on torts.... lol. They have a luxury of legal import!


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

i go down all the time now for the gas and often go to either the petco or the petsmart in bellingham. both are cheaper then up here, for alot of items. but you have to know what your looking for. i bought 20 gallon long tanks for 20 bucks! no place up here comes even close to that. and i dont buy used tanks anymore not after the last one i bought. but thats another story altogether. i would prefer to buy canadian but i dont make enough money to not comparison shop.


----------



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

I cross the line quite a bit now...probably 2 times a month for gas & groceries. It's so worth it.
With the rumour of gas spiking to $1.75/litre in the summer, you can bet I'll be going more often
than twice a month. Soooo tired of bending over and taking it....

Anyways..back on topic , from what I've read on these forums, you can't bring a bagged fish
back to Canada...correct?


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

ive never brought fish back before but from what i understand is it is totally fine - DFO Science - Importation of Ornamental Fish


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Danw said:


> ive never brought fish back before but from what i understand is it is totally fine - DFO Science - Importation of Ornamental Fish


That was some very useful information. Thanks DANW.


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

your welcome, glad i can help.


----------

